# Chock Full O' Dovetails !



## Swede

Interesting Video where do you suppose he got the carving chisels I have been looking for years for a good set. All I have are Stanley I got when working as a Carpenter they are to short and thick.


----------



## GregD

Sounds good. I think I'll give it a try!


----------



## JerrySats

Swede if your referring to the chisels on the DVD cover. I think you can get them most any place . Rockler is one place to look , if you google Two Cherries Chisels you'll come up with a bunch of choices .


----------



## bnoles

Thanks for the nice review Jerry. I just ordered my copy.


----------



## Swede

Thanks for the info I just ordered my copy. I am going to look for the chisels this weekend at the Big Tool Store.


----------



## acanthuscarver

Jerry,

Thanks for such a great review of my new DVD. Glad you like it and I hope it really helps you cut better dovetails easier. There are more DVD's in the works. I hope I can satisfy your expectations for the ones that follow.


----------



## bnoles

Hey guys,

I got my copy and watched it last night. This is a must have DVD like Jerry says. I have watched about every DVD out there on dovetails, but this one has really inspired me to give it a try. I can't wait for Chuck to offer future DVD's as his instructional abilities are 2nd to none.

I highly recommend this DVD to anyone wishing to learn how to hand cut dovetails.


----------



## Swede

I also recommend it a clear and well made DVD. 
I did find the Two Cherries Chisels thanks for the tip.


----------



## acanthuscarver

Barry,
Someday I'll put out a "bloopers and out takes" video. You'll understand my restrained look.

As far as the kids go, check out my blog for pics from the different shows. I'm doing my best to lend a hand.

Thanks again to Bob and Swede (glad you found the chisels)


----------

